# New hedgie advice



## miss mayhem (Sep 15, 2010)

We got Knopkee on Saturday and at the store he was a lovely and soft hedgie but when we brought him home he was obviously traumatised by the indicident and has turned into a prickle ball. I understand that it will take him time to get used to us and the best way to allow that to happen is to keep handling him. However the only time I've seen him out of his igloo was when he climb the bars of his cage while I was out late and got his head stuck in the bars at the top. (This has obviously further traumatised him.) Since we've never seen him up, we try to get him out every day at about 8pm for a cuddle, a feed and some exploring. However we have to wake him up to do this and he is then a grumpy boy, all quills and huffs and poops. My question is whether we should continue waking him up in an effort to get him used to us or whether we should just leave him and only approach him if he comes out of his igloo? 

Further; we have not got him a wheel yet as I read on another forum that babies shouldn't have wheels until they are at least 12 weeks old as their bones are not yet developed enough. Knopkee is 7 weeks old, should we wait to get a wheel or buy one ASAP?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

miss mayhem said:


> Further; we have not got him a wheel yet as I read on another forum that babies shouldn't have wheels until they are at least 12 weeks old as their bones are not yet developed enough. Knopkee is 7 weeks old, should we wait to get a wheel or buy one ASAP?
> 
> Thanks!!!


That is a new one on me. He can have a wheel now and running will help strengthen him.


----------



## miss mayhem (Sep 15, 2010)

I read it here http://pygmyhogsuk.forumandco.com/e...-first-environmental-enrichment-101-t6002.htm in the wheel section.

Could you please advise on handling him? Whether we should wake him up for it?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Firstly, Welcome to HHC and congratulations on the new baby.

He needs to be given a couple of days to settle in, during this time put a shirt or piece of fleece you have slept with for a couple of days in with him. He will get used to your scent this way. He needs to be taken out every night regardless. Maybe make it a little later say like 10pm. Talk to him first before getting him out so he knows it is you. Once you have taken him out keep him on your lap under a small blanket (no threads as toes and legs can get caught and hurt your hedgie really badly). If he wants to come on and explore you let him do so on his own. Just sit quietly with him for 30mins. Then take him back to his cage. Do this routine every night and he will come back around.

Are you counting his kibble to see how much he is eating? What are you feeding him?

You mention he got his head stuck. You mean he was completely stuck and couldn't get out on his own? What sort of cage do you have?

I'm not sure where you read that but all hedgehogs need a wheel. I've seen babies as young as 5 weeks using wheels. So I would get him a wheel and not just any sort of wheel as the ones in petstores are not suitable for hedgehogs. Get a CSW (Carolina Storm Wheel) from Larry T on this forum or directly from his site here http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/the-carolina-storm-wheel.html These are by far the best wheels to get and I do not recommend any other wheels.

Do you have heating and lighting requirements for him also?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  I am a member of the UK forum even though I live in the USA. The people on the UK forum are wonderful and I really enjoy reading the post on their site. They do things alot different over there,one reason being they don't have access to alot of the things that are so readily available over here and another reason is that hedgies have been pets over here alot longer.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on your hedgie!
I would say that one of the best things you can do for your hedgie is to be consistent. We get our hedgies up every night @ 7. It's a little early & I do have to wake them up, but we are early-birds & go to bed @ 9. That way I get 1 hour with each of them - usually while watching TV. Our guys put up with it pretty well, but every hedgie is different.
I also would highly recommend the csw wheel. It's so easy to clean. And quiet. And safe.
Welcome again & we look forward to hearing all about your hedgie adventures.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome. I would go ahead and get a wheel for your lil guy. As a breeder I give my babies wheels as soon as they're weaned, usually around 6 weeks, and have never had a problem with it. Saying that babies shouldn't have wheels, to me, is the same as a baby shouldn't be allowed to stand or walk because they're still growing. The excercise is good for them and keeps them happy. Also once you have a wheel your baby will probably stop trying to climb the bars because he won't be bored.


----------



## miss mayhem (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.

We'll get him a wheel this weekend then. It's quite difficult living in central London to get to any decent pet stores but I've just found out that the in-laws are coming to visit this weekend and we can make them drive us!  

As for Knopkee, he ate almost 30 pieces of kibble over night (not sure if this is too much??) but I'll keep counting it out now. His cage is next to a radiator and the ambient temperature of the room is always pleasant (I get cold easily) so I don't think he needs heating.

And re: him getting stuck, he used the bars of the cage to climb all the way up and then lodge his head between the top bars. He only got out due to my bending the bars a little. But we are going to put plastic around the inside to prevent future ceiling explorations.

Last night we got him out as per usual and after thoroughly enjoying his first ever piece of chicken he spent about 45minutes curled up in my arms. A small victory I think


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

miss mayhem said:


> As for Knopkee, he ate almost 30 pieces of kibble over night (not sure if this is too much??) but I'll keep counting it out now.


Give him as much as he will eat. I count out enough kibble so they will at least have a few left over. Good way to keep track in case there is a health issue. But also, they don't tend to eat too much like some animals (or humans :lol: )



miss mayhem said:


> Last night we got him out as per usual and after thoroughly enjoying his first ever piece of chicken he spent about 45minutes curled up in my arms. A small victory I think


Yay!


----------

